# New York fishing trip...



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

Some friends and I are wanting to take a trip up to new York this fall, and i figured we should probably start planning very soon..does anybody have any suggestions on what month would be best or suggestions on good places to go for a weekend?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

If you're in Eastern New York just across the border in Connecticut hit the Housatonic River. Great fishery and parks and part of the Appalachian Trail runs along side it.


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

ejsell said:


> If you're in Eastern New York just across the border in Connecticut hit the Housatonic River. Great fishery and parks and part of the Appalachian Trail runs along side it.


Really? I'll have to look into that. I've always wanted to visit parts of the Appalachian trail.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I've never fished in New York before, but if I were to fish anywhere in the state I would say the Ontario tribs for salmon, steelhead, and monster browns would be my first choice. October/November would probably be prime time for the salmon and browns. From what I understand though the crowds on the popular rivers are a million times worse than the Erie tribs.

That's what's on my brain right now, but there's many other great options throughout the state. Everything from big water to small wild trout streams.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

One of the best and most memorable places that I have fished several times in upper state New York is the Ausable River just below Lake Placid. It is a great river to fish with a trophy section that has some huge browns and rainbows. In the late afternoon /evening, epic hatches of stoneflys, green drakes and sulphurs. The area is beautiful, fishing is awesome and the history is incredible if you visit Lake Placid. I had the pleasure to meet and talk with Fran Betters, the inventor of the Ausable Wulff before he passed a number of years ago. Some very economical places to stay, there is a very nice KOA Campground right along the river that has cabins as well. Given the opportunity, I would return there in a hearbeat.


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

fishinnick said:


> I've never fished in New York before, but if I were to fish anywhere in the state I would say the Ontario tribs for salmon, steelhead, and monster browns would be my first choice. October/November would probably be prime time for the salmon and browns. From what I understand though the crowds on the popular rivers are a million times worse than the Erie tribs.
> 
> That's what's on my brain right now, but there's many other great options throughout the state. Everything from big water to small wild trout streams.


That's what has been on my brain too, Nick. Too start out with though, i might look into a place like Flyman mentioned.






flyman01 said:


> One of the best and most memorable places that I have fished several times in upper state New York is the Ausable River just below Lake Placid. It is a great river to fish with a trophy section that has some huge browns and rainbows. In the late afternoon /evening, epic hatches of stoneflys, green drakes and sulphurs. The area is beautiful, fishing is awesome and the history is incredible if you visit Lake Placid. I had the pleasure to meet and talk with Fran Betters, the inventor of the Ausable Wulff before he passed a number of years ago. Some very economical places to stay, there is a very nice KOA Campground right along the river that has cabins as well. Given the opportunity, I would return there in a hearbeat.


That sounds wonderful. I'm not really worried about trying to catch big fish right now, i just want an experience that I'll never forget. Something i can tell my future kids and grandkids about. I'll definitely check into that.


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

By the way flyman, at the risk of sounding cheesy, your reply was almost poetic and really made me want to go there!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the compliment Brad. We took a family vacation up there years ago and stayed at a place in Jay, the neighboring town. The place we stayed had a campground and two barns that were converted into living quarters. The barn we stayed in was from the late 1800's so it had a lot of character about it and remained nice and cool during the heat of the summer days without air conditioning. The east fork of the Ausable provided a nice float trip for the family-no fishing just a lazy inner tube float trip that we just totally enjoyed and huge cascades at the end that were like waterslides. The west fork of the Ausable is where all the trout fishing takes place and we did plenty of that during our trip. When my boys reached the age of 15, I have them pick a place in the continental U.S. where we can go, and spend a week with Dad. I give them the budget; they look up flights, rental car etc... and determine where they would like to go. My second son liked that trip to the Adirondacks so much; we ended up going back there for his trip. On that occasion, we camped at the KOA in the very back of the campgrounds surrounded by pines and it was probably one of the most relaxing trips I have been on. The fact that there was no cell coverage in the immediate area that we were, made it that much nicer as our trip was not interrupted with calls from the office, it allowed me to enjoy the one on one time with my son all that much more.

I highly endorse that river/area for anyone, just an awesome place to visit. The fact that the fishing is great is a bonus!


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

if you go around white lake ny ....you can hit any number of trout stream's ....and if you go in the early fall the Susquehanna for smallies would be awesome as well..I grew up fishing the Ont tribes since I lived near buffalo....I agree with one of the above posts go east


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I work for a company in New York and do 90% of my fly fishing there.
In the fall I would hit the NY tribs for Salmon, Lake Run Browns and Steelhead.
Great fishing could be had with around 5 hours drive time.
Also close to those areas are some great streams.
The other places the guys mentioned are great but it's 10-11 hours drive time from Columbus.
Don't know what part of Ohio you live in but 10-11 hours is a haul.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Second week in October, Olcott, NY. 18 mile creek, king salmon.


----------

